# Checked my plants and this is what I saw



## JanesMan (Jun 20, 2009)

I went to check my plants today and one of them had all leaves droppy.

Worried as hell   Do not know the cause the other plants are treated the same and look good, this is the most promising and I hope it's a girl it's already omitting a dank odor. Im surprised due to its only a week and four days old, Is this common?


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 20, 2009)

Need more info on your set up and feeding schedule ect ect... the more info givin the better someone can help!

                             Phatpharmer


----------



## JanesMan (Jun 20, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Need more info on your set up and feeding schedule ect ect... the more info givin the better someone can help!
> 
> Phatpharmer


 

Qty:4 plants
Strain: Schwagbrick bagseed
Age of main plants: 1 week 4 days old
Container: 16oz cups
Medium: MG SeedStarter Mix      0.05 0.01 0.05
Food: Tap water every 2-3 days
Grow box temps: Temp 76-84Deg  avg
Humidity:  41-49 %
Lights:   16-8 / 18-6  varies somedays
Distance: plants 5-6 inches from light
Bulbs: 4 26w=110w 6500k 1700 lumen each.

I also notice on both plants the first leaves it sprouts (forgot the name) Cep**something are yellow and starting to brown


----------



## smokybear (Jun 20, 2009)

It's normal for the starter leaves to yellow and die after the first week or two. Don't worry about that. How often do you water? It kind of looks like under or overwatering to me. It still looks reasonably healthy IMO so I wouldn't worry about it too much at this point. MJ is a weed and it can take a lot of abuse. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## JanesMan (Jun 20, 2009)

every 2-3 days they are actually due for watering today


----------



## TwIsTeD-SmOkEr (Jun 20, 2009)

that my friend is a case of overwatering, do u have holes at the bottom of them cups ?


----------



## JanesMan (Jun 20, 2009)

I do have holes, are you sure?

:holysheep:  I watered a little today the soil was dry and the last time I watered was three days ago, the cups were real light.

The other plant is on the exact same schedule


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2009)

Those plastic maxpax cups are nowhere near 16 ounce cups.

Why tell us wrong info? We are trying to help you and your giving us wrong info to work with.

Dont you understand how important your info to us is?

They are also older than 11 days.

Are these your plants?

You have SERIOUS root bound 4 ounce cups.

Why havnt you put them in big pots?

Have you ever grown a plant (any plant) in your life before?

You are making a huge mess of this attempt.

Get them out of those silly childish grow cups and put them in at least 1/2 gallon (2Lt) pots.

Your plant issues are caused by your ignorance.

I am truly sorry to be so forthcomming and bullish, but you seem to need someone to tell you straight facts and not skirt around your flaws.

eace:


----------



## ishnish (Jun 20, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Those plastic maxpax cups are nowhere near 16 ounce cups.



calm down HIE,  I have cups that look Exactly like the ones JanesMan has in my kitchen, and they are 18 ounces...

observe...   now let's all just hit a'bong...    oh, and JanesMan,  looks like you need the lights closer and/or more airflow, from what i can see..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2009)

I offer my sincere apologies, its a simple USA/UK conversion thing.

But the fact is this ....



> 16 Fluid Ounces (US) into Gallons (UK)
> Result:
> 
> 0.10408426662226



Any idea what size cup 1/10th of a gallon is?

Can you see how much foliage the plant has?

The problem here is trying to grow a plant in a 1/10th gallon plastic cup.

Thanks for showing me the difference here to where you are Ishnish 

I will keep it on board in the future to look deeper :aok:

Its time to get them out of plastic play cups and start growing like a grownup.

eace:


----------



## JanesMan (Jun 20, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Those plastic maxpax cups are nowhere near 16 ounce cups.
> 
> Why tell us wrong info? We are trying to help you and your giving us wrong info to work with.
> 
> ...


 
You're kidding me right, Listen up I dont need that kind of **** from you or anyone, it just shows your lack of class. I have no need to lie about a stupid cup size you stupid Wanker. Im out of MP, you give this site a bad name:hitchair:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2009)

No I'm not kidding you.

Get those plants out of play cups and get them into big pots.

When your ready to learn, come back.


Swearing is not allowed :aok:

Call me anything you want, just keep it adult chat and not teenager chat 

You are going to kill your plants.

eace:


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 21, 2009)

Well Folks,
    I see this as kinda a rough thread.
 OK, so this new fella comes in asking for help, mouths get opened without much consideration, and ummm yeah, I can see where this fella would have liked to have gotten some things onto the straight and proper paths, that is why we are here to HELP, not belittle, nor slam, nor shame, or cause hurt in any fashion. Seems as though he got treated with a whole lot of disdain. So since he left after being jumped like that, I thought I would leave a few thoughts for you guys. DON'T TREAT A NEW PERSON LIKE THAT HERE ON THIS SITE PERIOD. This is unacceptable from anyone here, and it will not be tolerated. We are a living library of good will and good knowlege, and you guys could have handled this a whole lot better. Some of the folks here may feel that they have a right to act like jerks,  allow me to assure you that you don't. Please do peruse the rules again if you need the reminder.

 Please be more curtious to our guests, and new members, if you feel that you can't,  may I suggest that you take the initiative and leave first.


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2009)

Its not a new member KK.

Its someone hiding.


----------



## JanesMan (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello KK,
I am new member, Is this guy crazy or something. Hiding?? from what?

You did wrong and this is your excuse. WOW 

HIE seriously your a joke.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome back Jane.

Your PM's were very interesting.

eace:


----------



## Hick (Jun 21, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Its not a new member KK.
> 
> Its someone hiding.



hmmmmm... funny, as administration, "I" don't find any evidence to connect to any previous member :confused2: (ip/email/ect)


----------



## Hick (Jun 21, 2009)

JanesMan said:
			
		

> Hello KK,
> I am new member, Is this guy crazy or something. Hiding?? from what?
> 
> You did wrong and this is your excuse. WOW
> ...



I've made the same mistake janes'... mistakenly thinking a new member is someone previously banned or ostracized for their actions.
  HIE is usually quite helpfull and friendly. This is a bit out of 'character' for him...
Lets let it be "water under the bridge"... if you would.


----------



## crozar (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey JanesMan welcome to MJP forums , 
Respect is all about this world peace , i hope you can consider respect more , because 1 thing i hate in this life is when some1 talks to you with respect to his mistake you should be greatful instead of increasing the power of the psycho-niss or mafiawannabe style , in this world we communicate we laugh we love , if you want to add competition then its not about looks or power ,, but its about the fun of it when its challenging , if you want us to be in fun dont twist those screws or really , people can play the wild devil psycho game and then conversations can be so bad that people will be ending up sh!ting on peoples head , we are humans with brains , and that requires education to maintain the world cycle , lets hope your in the cycle and not hiding in space with your magic carpet.


----------



## JanesMan (Jun 21, 2009)

You got it! Hick

My apologies for rule breaking.

I'm just here to hang and learn about something I love like everyone else.

and by the way HIE thx for the tip.  The last thing I want is for my babies to die.:watchplant:   she/he is back to health So im happy


----------



## crozar (Jun 21, 2009)

good looking chick 

heres a link for sick plant problems and guide with photos.


----------

